# Easter Meatster



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Today we hosted a family Easter Lunch and Egg Hunt, we had 20+ adults and kids of all ages.
My mother-in-law and I tag teamed lunch for the horde.

Mom supplied a Smithfield boneless ham, mashed taters, queso dip/chips, fruit/veggie trays and a decorated Easter Bunny cake.
The ham was really juicy and tasty, surprisingly so... I'm not a big ham eater, unless it is fried Country ham.
Ham is usually too dry or she buys Honey hams which are too sweet.

Anyways so I oven baked the ham, double foil wrapped and lets it rest for an hour.



I smoked/grilled three Chickens, 5#s of Conecuh sausage, slow smoked Ranch Beans w/ smoked pork neck bones and my [email protected]$$ Coleslaw.

Three Spatchcocked chickens, rubbed with Montreal Chicken, smoked for an hour over Mesquite at 350'F and finished on the grill for a great crispy skin.
The sausage joined the birds on the grill, oh man, the smells coming out that grill had the neighbors hounds trying to climb the fence.
Once again, rave reviews from the family.

*Chicken-n-Sausage*









*Smoked Beans*

four 23oz cans of Ranch Style Beans
1 red and one yellow onion, chopped
1 red and one yellow bell pepper, chopped
2.5#s of meaty pork neck bones

Smoke neck bones over Mesquite at 350'F for about four hours
Letting all the drippings go into the beans
Remove and rest pork, shred meat, return meat and bones to beans
Add two cups of water, stir
Cover pan with foil and finish cooking for a few more hours





*[email protected]$$ Coleslaw*

2 med- lrg heads of cabbage, cored, quartered and sliced thin
1 medium red onion, halved & sliced thin
4C Mayo
1T fresh cracked Black Pepper
1t Cayenne pepper
2t prepared Horseradish
2T Apple Cider vinegar
2T Lemon juice

Mix Mayo, horseradish and spices
Add in vinegar & lemon very slowly while whisking to avoid seperation.
Combine with cabbage/onion and mix well.
Refrigerate for several hours or better overnight.

Makes approx 20 1/2C servings.



*Money Shot*


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Your killing me dude! Good grief that looks good.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You got to be the best cook on the PFF.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> you got to be the best cook on the pff.


yup


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what's wrong with you!!!??? A little light on the sausage and ham!!! hahaha You aren't suppose to use a plate unless your meats are balanced!!! hahaha Looks good, I know my eggs are PO'd at me! Ain't fired em u in a while and spent the last few days cleaning the pool/patio/screened enclosure and my egg table. All looks good and no yellow/green pollen around anymore, so maybe I'll get out there and do something!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> You got to be the best cook on the PFF.


Naw, I'm just the only BBQ guy geeky enough to post food pRon all the time.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I love some good beans any way they're cooked. People might not like me the next day though.


----------

